# Помогите определить баян



## djsexu (28 Апр 2010)

баян старый ему не меньше 20 лет помогите определить что за баян кто произвел марка модель кто что знает помогите пожалуйста надписей никаких на нем нет баян с трехрядной правой клавиатурой (52 клавиши), и пять рядов левой клавиатуры (100 кнопок) 
Еше хотелось бы узнать за сколько его можно продать заранее спасибо
ответ пожалуйста мне в асю 364-994-432 или вконтакте 
http://vkontakte.ru/capkazm_xyugolova

фото


----------



## Новиков Игорь (28 Апр 2010)

С виду- тулячок.Производились такие в годах этак пятидесятых прошлого века,поэтому, даже,если он в супер состоянии,что маловероятно, продать такой, за какие-либо деньги невозможно.Подарите кому-нибудь,может-быть какой фанат-любитель есть поблизости или жутко нуждающийся. А деньги просить за это,думаю не совсем правильно.Один раз я поехал по объявлению для ученика баян покупать.В квартире- две старушки и такой же примерно инструмент.Стали умолять купить хоть за какие деньги,дал я им 100 рублей за беспокойство,а баян к ним на антресоль до лучших времен забросил.Уж не он ли ?


----------



## djsexu (28 Апр 2010)

*Новиков Игорь*,
Новиков Игорь писал:


> Уж не он ли



Этот баян лежал давно у моего деда вот недавно только решил узнать че по чем, мне предложили 1000р за него вот я и подумал не мало будет я в этом ничего не понимаю, спасибо за ответ


----------



## grigoriys (28 Апр 2010)

djsexu писал:


> мне предложили 1000р за него


Надо соглашаться, пока не передумали


----------



## Gross (28 Апр 2010)

Не держа баян в руках, не понажимав- качество не определить. Среди таких вот старичков встречаются экземпляры, стоящие внимания. Но- обычно нуждающиеся в ремонте. Что до цен- в наших краях обычная цена подержанного пианино 2т.р.- сколько же за ширпотребовский баян просить?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (28 Апр 2010)

Справедливости ради скажу,что иногда такие баяны попадаются цельнопланочные,но все равно,чтобы до ума довести немалые вложения требуются.Тысячу рублей предлагают - так отдайте с великой радостью.Удачи вам.


----------



## pols-petr (30 Апр 2010)

Всем привет - в том году встречался с таким же баянчиком - у него были цельные медные планки - хозяин сказал, что он трофейный...голоса были звонкие(я бы сказал крикливые), бас тоже неплохой - для любителя будет просто супер...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (30 Апр 2010)

Что значит трофейный? Трофей -это захват на войне.С какой такой войны был баян ? Если это трофей от войны с соседом по коммуналке,то тогда да !


----------



## pols-petr (30 Апр 2010)

Это верно - наверное от соседа - но если вспомнить фильм -В бой идут одни старики - в оркестре играли именно на таких баянах...


----------



## scottishbox (30 Апр 2010)

Ну, если еще вспомнить, когда этот фильм снимался :mocking:


----------



## Новиков Игорь (1 Май 2010)

И что с того ? Помню эпизод из какого-то военного фильма, там играл аккордеонист на Weltmeister capric,которые начали выпускать только через 40 лет после окончания войны.Это уж профессионализм киношников хромает.


----------



## SibBayan.ru (1 Май 2010)

А в фильме "Сергей Есенин" Безруков сидит рыдает перед дуэтом баянистов на "Юпитерах". Они с постными лицами (мол, мы здесь ни при чём) играли что-то органное Баха (кажется фугу из a-moll). Вот это был номер! :bomb:


----------



## scottishbox (1 Май 2010)

Обомлеть!


----------

